# FATAL: Illegal card source line 'wlan0'

## gudentach12

Hi 

i just got my wireless lan card up and running. i'm running mm-sources 2.6.5-mm6.

my wlan card is a prism intersil card. now i want to start testing how kismet works. in the documentation from http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml i found out that i have to configure the server .conf file first. 

if i plug the card in and type iwconfig: my card is listed as wlan0. so i sat the source in /etc/kismet/kismet.conf to "source=wlan0"

i type "kismet" to start the server i get the following error message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
> 
> Enabling channel hopping.
> ...

 

i hope you can help me,

gudentach12

----------

## golloza

Maybe you have to enable the monitoring mode?

----------

## gudentach12

how?

----------

## golloza

From http://prism54.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/prism54-ng/README?rev=1.46&content-type=text/x-cvsweb-markup

 *Quote:*   

> Monitor mode (NEW)
> 
> ------------
> 
> iwconfig eth0 mode monitor
> ...

 

----------

## gudentach12

hi golloza,

thanks for you quick answer, now i have the next fatal after starting.....kismet_server

 *Quote:*   

> kismet_server
> 
> Will drop privs to user (1000) gid 100
> 
> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
> ...

 

i searched the net(google) for that and also the forum, but i couldnt find anything helpfully until. and i also have to say that i'm not very familiar with the whole wireless.... kismet stuff..

thanks for help,

gudentach12

----------

## golloza

 *Quote:*   

> Will drop privs to user (1000) gid 100 

 

This might be the snag.

Are you running kismet_server as normal user or did you set up kismet in a way that it changes its uid?

----------

## gudentach12

i started kismet_server as root.

i tried to start as a normal user and i get the following:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission denied

 

thx for help, gudentach12

----------

